# So... furries w. music. What is your studio setup?



## Glockypaws (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw the thread about the one dude's setup and it made me curious as to what the rest of the music making furries out there use to, well, make.

Here's mine: [it's nothing compared to my institute's 50,000 dollar analog mixing board and several thousand worth of rack equipment, mics [they have a neumann U87a, which is $3k worth of amazing large diaphragm condenser awesome I wish I had ;-; ;-; ;-;], monitors, etc. that metallica and a bunch of other big shots used to record on... but it works for now.]

-Takamine Jasmine S-35 Acoustic (Natural), [Old, used for nostalgia purposes mostly XD]
-Takamine ES531SC Acoustic/Electronic (Gloss Black) [Main guitar]
-Kawai Midi Controller
-DAW Computer
-Marshall AS50D Acoustic Guitar/Vocal Amplifier [Used for live performance/ghetto monitoring]
-Shure Beta 87A Supercardioid Condenser Mic (On the stand) [Used for vocal tracking]
-Shure SM58 Dynamic Mic (On top of the desk) [Used to double track acoustic guitar parallel to the electric output, for a more genuine acoustic feel while still being hot enough for post-pro]
-Presonus Firestudio Mobile [Tiny cute little firewire recording interface w. 2 phantom powered preamps and 6 line-level inputs]
-Tons of cigarettes.

Here is a pic!





Others?


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 14, 2011)

I plan on getting some gear, but at the moment, I'm pretty much working offa nothing :L


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2011)

Schecter C-1 Elite
M-Audio 49-key MIDI controller
Some Taylor acoustic
Some violin
Some djembe
AmpKit LiNK to make my iPhone into a practice amplifier
Otherwise, no way to record anything :T
Logic Studio once I have a way to record anything


----------



## Sedit (Jan 15, 2011)

Man....I've got alot of stuff in my little shithole.  And i'm still in the process of adding/revamping more.  



























One thing I'm doing is revamping how i record my guitars.  I've been going direct in and using IR's (Impulse responses....look'em up if you don't know), and have gotten pretty good results over the last couple of years.  But still, nothing beats a loud amp, mic'ed up in realtime....plus I want the character of my full, actual rig.  Trouble is, I want stuff consistant (especially for punch-in's), and my main amp is a 400watt monster (Randall V2...overpowered, yes...but the tone is just beastly, and quite versatile...in a beastly way anyway).  So I'm adding a Grendel Sound "Dead Room" isolated speaker rig.  Got one used, wicked cheap, and I'm dropping an Eminence Swamp Thang 12" speaker in it, and it can track w/ two mics at a time...which will be some kinda combo of Shure SM57, Audix I-5, and my old PEavey PVM 308N (old, obscure, and quite tastey sounding despite it's modest pedigree). And I'm further reinforcing that set-up with some soundproofing foam and an Auralex GRAMMA pad to go under it.

Not sure if it's visible in the pic's, but there's a Shure SM7B I use for tracking vocals as well.  And there may be a studio gimp tucked away somewhere in the mess too.

Man, I really need to clean my basement....


----------



## GHDA (Jan 15, 2011)

jesus christ you rich motherfucker


----------



## Sedit (Jan 15, 2011)

GHDA said:


> jesus christ you rich motherfucker


 
Not at all, not even close....I just fix up, sell-off/trade like a mofo.  Almost all my gear is used. Plus, if you look, lotta' Behringer and Digitech in there....not bad, but not exactly high end.  Also, this is like 15 years of accumulation and shit.

That said, I DO need to hide alot of my receipts from the female, lest I incur some serious wrath.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 15, 2011)

sometimes I play my acoustic guitar into my mic in Sound Recorder... :V


----------



## Monster. (Jan 15, 2011)

How the fuck do you people afford this? I'd kill to have a studio; unfortunately, I have no money nor the room for it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a First Act MA104 guitar amp that no longer works... and a Kustom KBA16 bass amp... and a twenty dollar webcam/mic combo thingy...


----------



## Aden (Jan 16, 2011)

Sedit said:


> Hunka stuff


 
Donate to the Aden Recording Fund? :3


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> How the fuck do you people afford this? I'd kill to have a studio; unfortunately, I have no money nor the room for it.


 
Make a bunch of stupid financial decisions, finance things you don't have money for but manage to scrap by each month. Be savvy, take advantage of price match deals. Forgo a lot of life to go back to college for Recording Arts.

Or you know, get a job and save up money.

-nod-

My way is admittedly a lot more fun, for me anyway.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 16, 2011)

Glockypaws said:


> Make a bunch of stupid financial decisions, finance things you don't have money for but manage to scrap by each month. Be savvy, take advantage of price match deals. Forgo a lot of life to go back to college for Recording Arts.
> 
> Or you know, get a job and save up money.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, that explains it.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Toshiba laptop. I should really grab a proper USB mic, but for the time being my finances are in the shitter. 
+Guitar w/ digitech pedal into 2 no-name solid state practice amps. Might sound ghetto, but it manages to give me a damn big sound
Ukulele
Rogue jazz/precision bass
Mandolin
Banjo
Cocktail drum kit
Acoustic guitar
Various hand percussion
Electronic noisemakers (theremin, stylophone, etc...)
Ghetto yamaha keyboard from goodwill

Want:
Drum kit
Proper drum machine/sequencer (I've got my eye on an MC-303 for the time being)
Some legit wind instruments, etc....

Nobody fucking smokes in my studio. I'll kill a bitch.

I used to buy shit new, but then I realized that's for suckers and now craigslist's my best girl.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 16, 2011)

Aden said:


> Donate to the Aden Recording Fund? :3


 
Well...I AM looking to sell my Marshall VS412 cab so I can invest in a nicer mic preamp or two...but I ain't shipping that monster.  Probably gonna sit on Craigslist for a year while I get a ton of spam, offers of trades I (or any person with a half braincell) would NOT want or accept or even consider (I seriously had a guy offer me "$350 in Sears gift cards, just as good as cash I swear!" for a $400 digital drum set.  Someone else offered a me rusty chainsaw too....), and of course the multitudinous insulting low ball offers.

This is why I don't buy/sell/trade really big heavy stuff like cab's too often.  Friggin' expensive and a royal pain in my ass.  Even an amp head can be a real hassle.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

Personally, I'd hurt people if I /couldn't/ smoke in my own damn studio.

Also, used is good for some things. For other things I want a warranty (usually non-transferable) and I want a microphone that hasn't been covered in someone else's plosive-spit.


----------



## GHDA (Jan 16, 2011)

I am really awful with money, so seeing all of this stuff seems very out of my reach right now. I'm not sure I would want to go into debt thinking I would destroy my life trying to pay it all back, but I would kill for even Behringers honestly.

All I am using are low-tier Sennheiser headphones

a six year old COMPAQ computer that locks up when trying to use any sort of reverb ugh

a Tascam US-122 that barely works with anything

and a Behringer BCF2000 with knobs missing that was given to me hahaha.

I can't imagine what I'd do if I had a proper set-up.


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

GHDA said:


> I am really awful with money, so seeing all of this stuff seems very out of my reach right now. I'm not sure I would want to go into debt thinking I would destroy my life trying to pay it all back, but I would kill for even Behringers honestly.
> [....]
> I can't imagine what I'd do if I had a proper set-up.


 
This doesn't help very much with the set up thing, but if you ever make or feel like making something that has room for vocals (and yeah, I know you do mostly music where that's not even a fleeting thought) I would perhaps be able to track something for you and send you the dry waveform for you to use. Just if that would help any, cause it's the only way I can think of that I even possibly could.


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2011)

Oldschool stuff... a mic and a four track cassette recorder. Analog is the way to go when you do acoustic music...
 ...how the hell do these people afford all this crap?


----------



## Pine (Jan 16, 2011)

It's ghetto, but it gets shit done. I also have a new mic/pop filter/stand on my amazon wish list.
The acoustic guitar on the wall is a custom made, and is NOT a lute/mandolin, it just has the body shape.
The keyboard is a cheap Casio CTK-2100 I got for xmas.
One guitar is a vintage acoustic-electric that belonged to one of my friend's relatives. I plan to get it fixed soon.
The other is a Jackson RR3. My amp is a Korg CR-4 that's not in the picture.

All are inter-connected through a series of tubes to my computer.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 16, 2011)

Pine said:


> It's ghetto, but it gets shit done. I also have a new mic/pop filter/stand on my amazon wish list.
> The acoustic guitar on the wall is a custom made, and is NOT a lute/mandolin, it just has the body shape.
> The keyboard is a cheap Casio CTK-2100 I got for xmas.
> One guitar is a vintage acoustic-electric that belonged to one of my friend's relatives. I plan to get it fixed soon.
> ...



Dude that geetar is sexy as shit. You best be playing some flamenco on that mother.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 17, 2011)

I have:
12 String Rogue acoustic guitar
Washburn acoustic guitar
A Nylon classical acoustic/electric guitar
Fernandes electric guitar
Lankai Ukulele
Aquila electric violin
M-Audio Axiom Pro 61 Midi Controller
FA-66 firewire Cakewalk Audio Interface.
Kustom Amp and digitech effect peddal
Sennheiser studio headphones
Samson C01U USB Studio Condenser Mic.
Audio-technica AT2035 Cardioid condenser microphone.

I use a HP desktop for recording, and Sonar X1 producer.

Edit: Updated.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 21, 2011)

As of right now my "studio" consists of:
Gateway PC with a Pentium 4 3.2 single core, 2 gigs RAM, Windows XP
Amplitube 3.0
Adobe Audition 3.0
FL Studio 9 XXL
Ibanez EDB700 4 string bass
mid 90's low end Jackson Dinky with a tremolo that fills me with rage
Line 6 Spider Valve mkII 2x12 combo amp
Digitech RP350 guitar modeling processor(though I rarely use it anymore)
ISP Decimator noise reduction pedal

Capable of nothing but direct inside the box recordings.


Before I sold all of my shit I had
Custom built PC:
Windows 7 Professional 64 bit
AMD Phenom II 3.4 ghz, quadcore
8 gigs RAM
a BAD ASS sound card(XLR ins, RCA ins and outs, MIDI in and out, etc.)
I miss that PC so much, absolute BEAST and completely up to par with just about any Mac

Mogami Gold XLR Cables
Shure Beta57
Shure Beta58
Blue Baby Bottle
2 Rode NT5's
AKG D112
PreSonus Studio Tube Channel Strip
same bass
Custom built Jackson/Charvel Dinky with tele style bridge(still have it, needs a new neck)
same software with the exception of Amplitube
same guitar rig

Ugh, now I'm depressed thinking about what I used to have haha


----------



## Icky (Jan 21, 2011)

Three Dynasty 4 1/2 octave marimbas
One Dynasty vibraphone
One Adams xylophone
Four concert timpani (32", 29", 26", and 23")
12 1/2" orchestral snare drum
One concert bass drum
Tons of auxilary percussion instruments like bongo drums, triangles, temple blocks, etc.
Cymbals galore
Two drum sets, one Yamaha, one Pearl

I think that's about it


----------



## Cam (Jan 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Three Dynasty 4 1/2 octave marimbas
> One Dynasty vibraphone
> One Adams xylophone
> *Four concert timpani (32", 29", 26", and 23")*
> ...



The fuck? Do you live in an orchestra pit? How the christ do you fit 4 timpanis in your house?


----------



## Icky (Jan 23, 2011)

Cam said:


> The fuck? Do you live in an orchestra pit? How the christ do you fit 4 timpanis in your house?


 
Yeah, you could say that I live in an orchestra pit.

(it's not actually my equipment :V)


----------



## JMAA (Jan 23, 2011)

Sadly I don't have any studio, but I still got a computer with Fruity Loops.


----------



## Trance (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha, studio...  I've got Garageband on an iMac, and Sony MDR v6 headphones.  

Garageband annoys the shit out of me, but I don't exactly have enough money to throw at an $800 program right now.  Maybe I'll get Ableton Live soon.  Garageband is next to useless with effects.  I manage though.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 25, 2011)

im not really that pale its just the flash


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> im not really that pale its just the flash


 
Oh hey I have a backpacker too. Best Â£50 I ever spent.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a(n) 

electric guitar
digital delay preamp
MIDI keyboard
children's tambourine
microcassette recorder
computer


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 26, 2011)

"Oh hey I have a backpacker too. Best Â£50 I ever spent." -secret

fook yea, i travel to different venues, have no car so it's perfect. I installed an undersaddle so it hooks up to that line 6 there. 
not only that it sounds great by itself if you know how to play it

the album i posted was recorded using the backpacker, the other guitar in the background is not mine


----------



## bozzles (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 29, 2011)

Not pictured are my two basses as well as my acoustic guitar.

As far as headphones go, I have a pair of Bose (mediocre for the money, to say the least) and AKG K240's that I absolutely love.

(This reminds me, I still need to get some fret wire so I can finish my cigar box ukulele)


----------



## Pine (Jan 29, 2011)

just got an update with my new setup:





my guitars:





and a little personalization with a decal on the acoustic and a homemade removable kill switch:


----------



## Sedit (Jan 29, 2011)

Pine said:


> my guitars:


 
Nice Rhoads V....it's got that old-school vibe w/ the pin-striping, and block inlays....not sure I ever seen block inlays on one of those before, but it totally works.

Question....whats the box with the red button on it for?  Some kinda odd MIDI controller...........or self destruct?


----------



## Pine (Jan 30, 2011)

Sedit said:


> Nice Rhoads V....it's got that old-school vibe w/ the pin-striping, and block inlays....not sure I ever seen block inlays on one of those before, but it totally works.
> 
> Question....whats the box with the red button on it for?  Some kinda odd MIDI controller...........or self destruct?


 
its a "removable" killswitch

if you don't know what a killswitch is, it "kills" the sound. When it's held down, it cuts off the sound, enabling stutter effects or some other cool stuff. Instead of installing one into the body, I just installed it into a box so it is removable.

It's pretty easy to make, and altogether costs around 7 bucks


----------



## Sedit (Jan 30, 2011)

Pine said:


> its a "removable" killswitch
> 
> if you don't know what a killswitch is, it "kills" the sound. When it's held down, it cuts off the sound, enabling stutter effects or some other cool stuff. Instead of installing one into the body, I just installed it into a box so it is removable.
> 
> It's pretty easy to make, and altogether costs around 7 bucks


 
Nice...cool idea!

I know Scott Ian of Anthrax has one of those in his guitar, in place of a volume knob.  It's a mod I've considered myself, since I only use my guitars volume knobs as on/off switches anyway.  Wonder if having the switch there, as opposed to a potentiometer would bog down the signal less, and let me hit my amp with a touch more output from the pick-ups.....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Bir (Jan 30, 2011)

Um.

Piano.

In living room.

And guitar.

In bedroom.

MY HOUSE IS MY STUDIO. Yeeaaaahhhh.


----------



## 00vapour (Jan 30, 2011)

Ibanez Soundgear SRX300 (great bass)

Yahama  FG720SBL          (quality Acoustic Guitar)









Yorkville Bassmaster 200   (freaking loud, great tone. good for gigs)

Fender Frontman 15B       (mostly for playing songs over an ipod while practicing)
LG X-230                       (computer speakers)
Koss Portapros                (portable listening)
Sony Aiwa JAX-N5           (mini hifi speaker system for radio)


----------



## Buck7 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know this thread hasn't been replied to in almost two months, but I'm a music lover, so I figured I'd jump on the bandwagon and post my setup.

M-Audio Axiom 61, M-Audio X-Session Pro, Korg padKONTROL, MacBook pro running Ableton Live 8 and Propellerhead Reason 4, my three Ibanez guitars (all RG series, not pictured), my Boss GT-6, PreSonus Firebox, and some shitty Dell speakers. (Birthday is in just over two weeks, and I'm getting some decent monitors then!)

And a picture!:


----------



## Sedit (Aug 26, 2011)

Bumpage of an old thread...but a fun one!

I actually took some pics of my recent set-up.  Pretty much 100% current except I've added a couple extra cymbal pads to my e-drum kit since these pic's.


----------



## Tissemand (Aug 27, 2011)

Ibanez RGA7 (7-string guitar, full price ;_; )
Ibanez GSR200 (4-string bass, $20)
Squire ??? (6-string guitar, free)

Boss GT3 (free :3) direct to computah
Some cheap Marshall 10w amp (free) & 15w bass amp ($20)
Also have a crybaby somewhere and a few pedals.

Tempted to buy one of those miniture Boss effects processor... they're pretty amazing ;3


----------



## SquiRoFL (Sep 13, 2011)

I use a Yamaha PSR-225GM midi keyboard with my custom-built PC. Sennheiser headphones. FL Studio and Vengeance clubsounds vol 1.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 19, 2011)

really killer set-up man. i don't own any instruments anymore myself but i did keep my  m-audio 49 keyboard. plan on buying myself tho a used acoustic guitar. i have some old pics but here's an example of what my set-up is kinda like.



















nothing too special but i enjoy it. set-up if curious.

Behringer ufo202 audio interface

1972 Sansui 5000x Receiver

1985 Yamaha R-9 Class Receiver

1983 Hitachi HA-2 integrated Amp

3-way Pioneer sp-fs51-lr floor towers

2-way Technics SB-t200 floor towers

1970's AKG 240 sextetts LP

1980's AKG 240DF

1970's Pioneer Monitor 10.

 sorry for big photos but i had no idea how to resize or photobucket or add attachments. also if anyone curious carpet is used as acoustic treatment. great for absorbing high and midrange frequencies. even handles some upper mid-bass as well. i just need to make some bass traps still.


----------

